# Kennel club pedigree names



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

My french bulldog has just had a litter of 8 puppies and I am really looking for help choosing pedigree names as I haven't got a clue. I haven't got a kennel name and don't want to follow any themes on from dam or sire. I would like more than one word names. Can somebody please help and give me some ideas.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

The problem with choosing a kennel name is that most you'll think of will have already gone. It has to be one word of up to 12 letters. A made up word - perhaps a play on your name or a place special to you is more likely to be accepted. I think you can give about 12 names, and then the kennel club check to see whic one is unique. It takes a couple of weeks for them to get back to you. Your name then has to be published to make sure no one objects (because its too close to their name) before you can officially use it. 

A shorter name is better, as when you name your pups the total number of letters in each name (including spaces) should not exceed 24. So if you use the full 12 letters for your kennel name (like I foolishly did) your pups names will have to be shorter. To name your pups you could think of a theme. My dogs litter were named after Beatle's songs. 

I've got a feeling that the kennel club may try to speed things up if you've got a litter on the ground.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Picking names is really hard . If I can think of any that would suit I will post. What colour and sex are they?


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats on your lovely litter  my French bulldog had 8 pups too  Will be 5 weeks on Saturday.
Do you want your own theme? Or just random names?
If you have some pups reserved and they have a pet name why don't you incorporate it into the kc name? This is what I do and come out with something original and related to that specific pup and owner 

For Example, one of our pups has been named Reuben and so his kc name will be Lajuno Royal Reuben (Lajuno is our kennel name)
another pup is named Olly but I'm stumped for a kc name for Olly lol. A pup from our litter last year named Bella/Belle is Lajuno Bella Bellissimia 
I wait until 5 week's to register pups so next week will send all away.

Get some piccys on though  maybe link a name to colour? X


----------



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

5 black brindle boys, 2 black brindle girls and 1 fawn boy.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

King Midas or Golden Bliss for your fawn?
Dark Knight for a brindle boy?


----------



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't got a kennel club name she's my family pet that I decided to let gave a litter of pups.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I wasn't meaning you need one  just giving examples of how I choose kc names was all.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> The problem with choosing a kennel name is that most you'll think of will have already gone. It has to be one word of up to 12 letters. A made up word - perhaps a play on your name or a place special to you is more likely to be accepted. I think you can give about 12 names, and then the kennel club check to see whic one is unique. It takes a couple of weeks for them to get back to you. Your name then has to be published to make sure no one objects (because its too close to their name) before you can officially use it.
> 
> A shorter name is better, as when you name your pups the total number of letters in each name (including spaces) should not exceed 24. So if you use the full 12 letters for your kennel name (like I foolishly did) your pups names will have to be shorter. To name your pups you could think of a theme. My dogs litter were named after Beatle's songs.
> 
> I've got a feeling that the kennel club may try to speed things up if you've got a litter on the ground.


I got the impression the OP was talking about names for the pups rather than a Kennel name.

If they already have a litter on the ground - it is way too late now to apply for a kennel name which can be used in time for this litter

Applications are taking around 6 to 8 weeks to process - then there is another 4 week time window after publication in the KC Gazette and on their website for others to appeal against it. I recently applied for a joint kennel name with a friend - all the options were combinations of our names - and one which was a combination of our kennel names - and that's the one we got - it took a good 6 weeks to process and then another 2 weeks before it appeared on the website.

----------------------------------

OP with regards to puppy names - you can have up to 24 letters (excluding spaces but including a kennel name if you have one)

I always look for themes with my litter - for example - my black boy - his breeder has a 4 year old daughter - and all the pups had Disney names - my last litter - my first pup was born outside a location called "the Wave" - so being in a sea-side town - we went for a beach / sea theme.

My litter before that were authors and my first litter was linked to local themes and landmarks (except where new owners wanted to pick their own names).

I might be wrong, but unless things have changed recently - I don't think you can register the litter online without a kennel name.

If you are really struggling - the KC does provide a naming service for a small charge (it used to be around £20 - but that was a good few years ago).

When you name pups - you are supposed to list a few choices for each pup - I don't and select not for the KC to name them for me - that way I know immediately if a name isn't available and can select an alternative.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah it's still £20 for the naming service Swarthy. Know someone who used it recently but they had to post the forms and not online as no kennel name.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

love our big babies said:


> Yeah it's still £20 for the naming service Swarthy. Know someone who used it recently but they had to post the forms and not online as no kennel name.


Thanks for clarifying - as I know a lot of their services have risen recently - it's gone from £8 to £15 to add a kennel name to a purchased dog  and is now £15 to transfer ownership.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

clairesmith700 said:


> I haven't got a kennel club name she's my family pet that I decided to let gave a litter of pups.


I may be reading implications into this statement which weren't intended - but it's not unusual for very small scale pet hobby breeders to have kennel names.

The large majority of small scale breeders whether pet / working, agility or show - their dogs are pets first and foremost - whether you have a kennel name or not - having a litter still makes you a breeder.

I've got two kennel names, my own under which I've bred 3 litters in 7 years and a joint one with a friend for a dog we own between us who is years away from being able to be bred yet - she is lightly shown and will be worked quite intensively if her early training is indicative of her ability - but she is still first and foremost a family pet.


----------



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry maybe I need to clarify myself lol. I haven got a kennel name and wasn't intending on getting one I just wanted any ideas for names which I can register them as. My dog has had a previous litter which I registered so I understand how it works I just need ideas. My last litter were named after skies ie starry night, sunset boulevard, dawn awakening which I wasn't really happy with but just couldn't come up with any ideas.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

clairesmith700 said:


> Sorry maybe I need to clarify myself lol. I haven got a kennel name and wasn't intending on getting one I just wanted any ideas for names which I can register them as. My dog has had a previous litter which I registered so I understand how it works I just need ideas. My last litter were named after skies ie starry night, sunset boulevard, dawn awakening which I wasn't really happy with but just couldn't come up with any ideas.


is there nothing you are a big fan of? there must be something - chocolates / sweets / locations / stars / where you live / TV programmes / films etc

Once you hit upon a theme that you like - then you will be surprised how quickly the names can fall into place


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i think its only fair that you share pictures


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

love our big babies said:


> Congrats on your lovely litter  my French bulldog had 8 pups too  Will be 5 weeks on Saturday.
> Do you want your own theme? Or just random names?
> If you have some pups reserved and they have a pet name why don't you incorporate it into the kc name? This is what I do and come out with something original and related to that specific pup and owner
> 
> ...


my very first itter were all nicknamed different colours- we had rose, sky, indi, fusia, snow and baby (pink)...
their kennel names followed suit- snow white, indigo star, carrick sky, briar rose, (and my keepers broke suit! that was bambi and kukis litter- nearly 5 years ago :O )


----------



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

These are my babies not much to look at yet &#128516;


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

how old? eyes still closed? they're an awful lot chunkier looking than the last litter of frenchies (not including LOBBs of course!) i saw... it was another c-sect; they were born so skinny, and the momma hadn't a clue- even though it was her 2nd litter by c-sect!


----------



## clairesmith700 (Aug 22, 2013)

This was when they was about 3 days old they are now 6 days old.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I've seen right tiny skinny pups. Poppys were too but Juno's are little bruisers 
smallest weighed 290g in her litter and now at 5 weeks tomorrow smallest weighs 1.8kg and the rest are just over 2kg 
well any help or advice we are here 

Puppies are lovely x


----------

